# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Mount / Stabalizer for Fontana ceramic sculpture

## jhagman

Hey all,

We are tasked with stabilizing some ceramic sculptures on pedestals w/ out vitrines.  Looking for something way more substantial than wax or putty.  More like mounts, or mechanism to keep the work in place and from tipping and I'm reaching out here for ideas/materials.  

Many have hollow cavities, though not all.    One thought of ours was an ethafoam form cut to fit inside the cavities, then fasten the foam to a board then to the pedestal.  Thoughts?

Another idea and for the works without a cavity are custom cut acrylic brackets screwed into the top of the pedestal coming 1/2" up the piece.  These lined with felt where contact with the work is.  

Or some type of clear acrylic mirror clip...

Has anybody ever done something like either of these?  Am I being clear?  See Lucio Fontana's _Deposition_ for a pic of one of the works in the show.  http://art.newcity.com/wp-content/up...0/12921480.jpg

As usual, we don't have much time...

Thanks!
Jonathan

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Jonathan, I am surprised we are not getting input on this question. Let's put it on the PACCIN listserve and see what happens. Are you signed up there? If not you can go to the front page and go up to the top for the listserve tab and go from there in the mean time I will forward your post.
Hopefully we will get responses in time to still do some good.

Ashley

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

*A response from the PACCIN ListServe:* Here are some photos of an internal ethafoam mount that I made for a ceramic sculpture and a YouTube video showing the design process. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1814405...7630604969994/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb0CbLTW3lc

We make our toe clips from half oval brass formed to match the object. If the object has a complex shape we will use Fixit epoxy putty under the toe clip to conform with the object. Use two sheets of Cling wrap next to the object to prevent the epoxy from sticking to the object. Be careful not let the epoxy key into undercut areas or you will not be able to remove the epoxy after it sets. I let the epoxy set long enough to become firm but still soft enough to pull out of an undercut area. The next day I sand off the excess epoxy cover the epoxy with Benchmark felt and paint the mount to match the object.




*Philip Brutz*
Mount Maker
Exhibition Production
The Cleveland Museum of Art

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

*Also this:


*You may wish to contact the conservation department at the Menil Collection: http://menil.org. They have a number of Fontana works and are familiar with their challenges. Also, there will be a new book on the materials and techniques of Fontana, to be available in August 2012: http://shop.getty.edu/products/lucio...978-1606061145.


-- 
Elizabeth Jablonski
Fine Art Paintings Conservation and Collections Care
Halifax, Nova Scotia

----------

